# Broccoli



## monaraebeads (Jun 26, 2012)

I have the cool spiral type of broccoli (I keep thinking "rembrandt" but I know that's not the name) but it hasn't gotten a single flower. now the birds and squirrels are after the leaves. They are about 3' tall.

I started them from seed in May, they are in 5 gal containers, light watering daily feed every 2 weeks up until mid September. I'm seeing some people just now planting broccoli. Should I just keep going or harvest the greens?


----------



## veggiewhisperer (Jun 22, 2012)

I am not sure what zone you are in monaraebeads, but you may have planted your broccoli too soon. Broccoli is a hardy plant that enjoys the cool weather. It's not late to start more from seed. I would still let those you have now continue to grow... you can just never be to sure.

One year I had planted pole beans in April (the usual time), however, I didn't start producing until the end of August. I later found out that the weather was just too hot for them to even began flowering. 

Hope that information helps.


----------



## monaraebeads (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Veggie Whisperer. I live in zone 8b. We will have snow from November through April, so I don't think I can start more now. I think I'll just let the ones I have keep growing and bring them in at night.


----------



## monaraebeads (Jun 26, 2012)

Well, the leaves got eaten by the squirrels before the frost came so I left them alone all winter, out on the deck. I noticed this week they are getting new greens! I trimmed off the stems that had dried and those above what appeared to be buds. I clipped the cuttings and planted bud side down so we'll see if they propagate. For some reason they want to grow now even though they are a winter veggie.


----------

